# Need maintenance info about 1974 Huffy adult tricycle rear axle/transmission...



## Questor (Jun 4, 2022)

Hello,  

A a family relative wants me to fix the rear transmission on a 1974 Huffy tricycle that uses a Shimano 333 FA 3-speed/coaster brake Hub.  

The problem is the rear transmission is separate from the Shimano 333 FA assembly and I can't seem to find info about how to disassemble the rear axle/transmission and/or repack the transmission and wheel bearings.  It seems that current replacement parts/assemblies are built for newer bike frames and will not correctly fit this 1974 frame.

The 1973 Glenn's Complete Bicycle Maintenance book describes how to repair the Shimano 333 FA 3-speed/coaster brake Hub, but there is no discussion about servicing the rear axle/transmission with the attached 19T Gear.

My Internet search efforts have not found the disassembly/repair info I need, do you know where I can find info about disassembling and repacking the transmission/wheel bearings?

Regards, Steve
Cincinnati, OH


----------



## partsguy (Jun 8, 2022)

The Shimano 333 was a common transmission used in Schwinn, Huffy, Raleigh, Concord, and a slew of other bikes. Not sure why you are having trouble finding information. Take pictures or video of the process as you take it apart so you know how it goes together.

FYI: If you would rather have someone else rebuild it, there is Tipp Cyclery about an hour north of you. They have serviced all of my internal shift hubs, and never had a problem!


----------



## Gordon (Jun 9, 2022)

Isn't the component on the rear axle just a freewheel? They are sealed and there is no servicing them. If yours needs replacing I think I have a number of new ones.


----------

